# Palmer T/D Recurves



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*NO ONE ????*

Nobody shoots a Palmer out there ???????

Shawn


----------



## always89 (Jul 27, 2003)

Im shooting 1/8th high. Using Blackhawk Carbonwood 3000's. That seems to be my spot.

Palmer TD Recurve 60" and 52#at 29"


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

Palmer and Bob Lee used to work together. I shoot a Bob Lee, and have shot a Palmer -- which I found to be almost identical to the Bob Lee, except a little 'tighter' -- I figure as a result of the carbon in the limbs. I have my nock point set at 1/2 inch.


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*ARC*

Arc:

Nock height 1/2" above ??

Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

1/2 inch above a line drawn from the arrow rest to the string, perpendicular to the string -- I use a clip-on combination brace-height nocking-point height tool for this that looks like a small T-square.

Sometimes I've gone as high as 5/8. I seem to have a clearance problem going less than 1/2 inch.


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*Arc*

Thanks for the info.
This is my first go around with a Palmer T/D.
Have shot Bighorn's for too long and hard to get the feel of a new bow and it's likes & dislikes.

But I guess it is just like buying a new vehicles, some things are better than the old one and some things you just learn to live with or overcome.

Thanks again.

Shawn


----------



## ArcCaster (Oct 29, 2003)

Hope you enjoy the Palmer as much as I've enjoyed the Bob Lee.


----------



## Bill9 (Jan 16, 2004)

If that is a Palmer bow Made by Dick Palmer. he lives here in Fayetteville ,Ark .Those are really pretty bows. he personally makes himself, In his shop. He is also one heck of an archer.


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*Bill*

yes, it a Palmer bow.

Shawn


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Bill,

I think we're talking about two different Palmers. Mike Palmer, who lives in Sabinal, TX, was the one who worked with Bob Lee. He makes TD recurves like the ones BIGHORN described (single carbon / double carbon).

-----------------------------------------

About a year ago I picked up a slightly used 64" Palmer Classic with the 7-layer double carbon limbs. Personally, I like it a lot.

As far as nock height: It will be different for each individual shooter. The best thing to do is bareshaft or paper-tune your bow to see where it will work best for you.


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*Palmer*

I should have specified.

Mine was made by Mike Palmer from Sabinal, Texas.

Awesome bow!!

Just need more time with it to find out it's likes and dislikes......

I have 58" limbs and a set of 60" limbs. One set has double carbon and the other has a single layer of Carbon. The 60" limbs are out getting Rattlesnake hides put on them.

Gonna look sharp!!!!

Shawn


----------



## RC51_Texas (Sep 17, 2003)

I would start AT LEAST 1/2" high and work your way down from there. I've seen too many guys getting a false "nock high" sign from bows that were really nocked to low and really getting a "bounce" from the arrow shelf instead.

I might even START at 5/8" high as ArcCaster says above - it couldn't hurt and in bare shaft tuning will definitely get the bow tuned properly the first time.


----------



## 2pid1 (Jan 23, 2004)

I have both single and double carbon limbs 60" length. I use a 5/8"-11/16" nock height shooting off the shelf, a 3/8"- 1/2" height shooting off of a elevated rest.


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

Mike recommends a nock point height of 11/16" for his bows. I have a 58", 51#@29" Classic double carbon Palmer. My Carbonwood 3000s with 125 gr point shoot great out of it at the 11/16" nph. 

It shot 193 fps, 196 fps, 196 fps, 197 fps and 196 fps when I shot 5 arrows through the chrono with the bow. I'm somewhere around 9.6 gr/pdf with the bow/arrow combination.

Bill


----------



## BIGHORN (Jan 18, 2003)

*Wildman*

What brace height did you find that you're Palmer performs at it's best?

I have a set of double carbon 58" limbs and a set of single carbon 60" limbs. Just got my 60" limbs back from getting rattlesnake put on them. Pretty cool looking....

Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

Bighorn,

I have my BH set at 8-1/2". The bow is quiet and shoots rather well at that BH.

Bill


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Bighorn.....I guarantee that you will love your Palmer......*

.....after you grow accustomed to it.....

It will, it fact, SMOKE any Asbell-made Bighorn recurve ever produced!!

Don't get me wrong...I really like G. Fred and he made a smooth-drawing, quiet bow.....

But when it come to sheer precision and speed, haven't found a take down recurve YET that can equal (let alone exceed) a double-carbon limb Palmer!!


----------

